# Premature loss of leaves



## mabaud (Jun 18, 2006)

We have a spring snow cherry tree that starts its leaves well in spring, blooms beautifully all over, then after the blooms are gone and the leaves are fully grown, they start to form brown spots, turn yellow and begin to drop. It is not the end of June and it seems half the leaves are gone already. This has been happening a few years now. Any ideas? Should we call someone to look at it? Thanks for your help!


----------



## treeseer (Jun 19, 2006)

In order of effectiveness, you can get a certified arborist on site,

take the dying leaves to the county agricultural extension agent,

and/or post pictures here.


----------

